
UNESCO / ITUs Broadbandcommission cites Global Warming denial websites[118] [pdf] - zenir
http://www.broadbandcommission.org/Documents/reports/bb-wg-gender-report2015.pdf
======
zenir
And so much other stuff is wrong with this report. I wonder who paid for
making crap like this

Suggestions on title, etc. are welcome. It's my first Hackernews

